# 3/7/11 Florida Tarpon Fishing in Islamorada!



## syxx (Jan 9, 2011)

Capt. Rick Stanczyk fished Jim & Gwen Johnson today on 3/7/11 for a great day fishing in Islamorada! They fished with Rick last winter when it was very cold so thought they'd give it a try in the spring when it was warmer!!! They ran 18 or so miles into the everglades national park and fished some channels back there, catching plenty of trout, ladyfish, jacks, and of course catfish! Good action pretty much non-stop! They stayed in the same area and put the big rods out for some bigger stuff. They caught plenty of sharks for the rest of the afternoon, mostly black tips and a couple lunker nurse sharks! They also caught 2 out of 3 tarpon which was a delight and Jim's dream to catch! Gwen got to catch one as well so that made it even better! One fish was close to 100 lbs and the other was 65-75 lbs! While fishing for these we caught plenty more ladyfish and also this unusual silver trout with no spots! Great action and fun while florida tarpon fishing!!!

Capt. Rick Stanczyk
305-747-6903
[email protected]
http://www.budnmarys.com


----------

